# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Vista et carte graphique

## isa45

help !!!
tant qu'une fentre est au centre de mon cran, je ne peut pas cliquer sur ses boutons OK ou ANNULER ; je suis oblige de le faire via les commandes clavier ou de dplacer la fentre afin de la dcentrer et cliquer sur mes boutons
Quelqu'un a une ide de ce bug ???
merci

----------


## {F-I}

Salue,

Donnes un peu plus infos, tu as quoi comme cran (et sa rsolution) et la carte graphique ?

----------


## kilian67

Salut, je ne pense pas que ta carte graphique soit en cause et si c'est le cas essai de mettre  jour les pilotes.

Est ce que tu as toujours ce problme ou bien c'est intermittent ?

----------


## shawn12

Regarde dans les programmes lancs au dmarrage s'il n'y a pas des programmes inutilies.

----------

